# What is up with these obnoxious broken images?



## moonchild

Underneath people's user names, I mean? Where it says "State"? It didn't used to be there under mine but now that my user name has been changed it's there. I've noticed this issue for MONTHS and I'm surprised no fix has been found...


----------



## bobobubu

If I hover on them, one says "Yes" and the other "Please choose one" 

Congrats for the new name, very pretty! I loved the old one tho 

The first post I saw of you with the new name I thought HMMM I am sure I have seen that bird in the siggy before... who can this be??


----------



## moonchild

It's bugging me! Triggering my OCD, haha.

And thanks.  It's my name on all the other forums I'm on, so I figured I might as well make it match. It's the name of a song by one of my favorite bands (though the word was not coined by them).


----------



## Renae

There was a similar thread made: New members getting different icons/not showing 

It happens if you are using the Version 2 layout, on the Version 1 layout, it doesn’t come up. I think Yung may have been getting to fixing it, but I am not sure.


----------



## ollieandme

yeah they're annoying!! and ach i'm not going to know you by that name :lol:


----------



## moonchild

Renae said:


> There was a similar thread made: New members getting different icons/not showing
> 
> It happens if you are using the Version 2 layout, on the Version 1 layout, it doesn’t come up. I think Yung may have been getting to fixing it, but I am not sure.


I tried to switch to version 1 just so i wouldn't have to see the broken images...YIKES. I can't get used to it! It looks tiny, like eveyrthing is squished onto the middle of my screen.

Has anyone reminded Yung about this issue recently? Maybe he forgot about fixing it if he runs so many forums. :\



ollieandme said:


> yeah they're annoying!! and ach i'm not going to know you by that name :lol:


lol, you'll get used to it.


----------



## Vickitiel

It's happening to me too. Sometimes the blank broken image thingy takes up an entire page. It's annoying! :thumbd:


----------



## RowdyTiel

CharVicki said:


> It's happening to me too. Sometimes the blank broken image thingy takes up an entire page. It's annoying! :thumbd:


Mine's had it ever since I joined. XD


----------



## roxy culver

I don't see images, I just see state and whatever level user you guys are. No image for me. Although not every member has those words under their names either. Its really weird. I'll remind him about it, he may have forgotten.


----------



## Haimovfids

> I don't see images, I just see state and whatever level user you guys are. No image for me.


I second this


----------



## moonchild

Here's what it looks like to me, Roxy.










It seems to only show up on newer members' posts, and now mine because my user name was changed. And sometimes the broken images do get huge and take up half the screen.


----------



## ollieandme

my broken image disappeared lately :thumbu: i just want to get rid of state, cause i'm not actually an American!


----------



## moonchild

TB uses the country and state thing and it works -- not sure why we can't make it work here too... (I think state is optional there).


----------



## roxy culver

Hmm, that is so weird. I'll talk to yung, I don't have that for anyone, but it may be something he's been working on. I'll find out.


----------



## moonchild

Thanks! Hope it can be fixed.


----------



## SunnyNShandy

I see my posts have the 1/2 page thing now too - very annoying....all after I changed my user name.........


----------



## moonchild

Here's an example of what it looks like when the broken images get HUGE, which usually occurs on my iPhone.


----------



## Vickitiel

Hahaha, yep, they look huge like that to me too, and I'm on my laptop.


----------



## roxy culver

Are you guys using google chrome to look at the forum? I know moonchild said when she switched to a different browser it went away (and I don't have the page break on my firefox or internet explorer browsers.) I did ask Yung is there was a way that he could make the state thing work for us, although I'm not sure how that will go because if you look at the other end of the page where it lists the number of posts we all have, most members have put where there from and it shows up there as well. So would we have it in TWO places? That's something that Yung and I are going to work on.


----------



## moonchild

yeah, I switched to Firefox and it got rid of the images. But unfortunately I don't think I have a different browser option on my phone.


----------



## Vickitiel

Oh haha, yes, I do use Google Chrome. ****, I like this browser though.


----------



## Amz

I use Safari and I get those huge broken images as well.


----------



## enigma731

I mean, it's clearly a glitch of some kind or it wouldn't be looking like it is. It would be really nice to have it fixed since it's been months.... I get the huge ones on multiple browsers anytime I'm on a slightly slower connection, like on campus.


----------



## roxy culver

It shows up for safari as well, not sure if that's related to chrome or not. Since it doesn't show up on any other browser, there's nothing that can be done for that as far as yung has been able to tell me (his first question was, "does it show up on a certain browser or not?" because I guess that's the only way to fix it.)

I did ask him to either make the state an option that works or remove it because its kinda pointless just sitting there so he's looking into that as well.


----------



## Amz

roxy culver said:


> It shows up for safari as well, not sure if that's related to chrome or not. Since it doesn't show up on any other browser, there's nothing that can be done for that as far as yung has been able to tell me (his first question was, "does it show up on a certain browser or not?" because I guess that's the only way to fix it.)


It could be a bad bit of coding that's triggering it. Coding works differently in different browsers. I'm not sure how you'd go about fixing it, though.


----------



## ~SarahJayne~

I'm using Chrome for iPad and am seeing both the small and big broken images, so it's happening on tablet browser versions as well.


----------



## enigma731

There has to be bad code somewhere, that's what the broken image symbol means.


----------



## Amz

enigma731 said:


> There has to be bad code somewhere, that's what the broken image symbol means.


The broken image symbol just means it's a nonexistent image. I meant that there's some coding that's making those be there in some browsers, but not in others.


----------



## moonchild

The only browser they DON'T show up in is Firefox, right? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## bobobubu

I only recently switched back to Chrome; when moonchild started this thread I was still using Firefox. So I can confirm that it happens on Firefox as well. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roxy culver

> The only browser they DON'T show up in is Firefox, right? Makes no sense to me.


Actually no. The only browser they DO show up in chrome and safari for iphone (sorry guys I got an android). As of right now, for a temporary fix until he can figure out what's going on, Yung has suggested that if its bothering you to switch from using chrome when on the forum (there was a point where firefox died on my computer so I just had the forum open in internet explorer. No broken images there either.) Petguide doesn't have this issue either.


----------



## Amz

roxy culver said:


> Actually no. The only browser they DO show up in chrome and safari for iphone (sorry guys I got an android). As of right now, for a temporary fix until he can figure out what's going on, Yung has suggested that if its bothering you to switch from using chrome when on the forum (there was a point where firefox died on my computer so I just had the forum open in internet explorer. No broken images there either.) Petguide doesn't have this issue either.


I get the broken images on Safari on my computer, not just on my iPhone.


----------



## roxy culver

I've never heard of Safari before so I didn't know that even existed. I will let him know it happens with that one as well.


----------



## moonchild

It's the Apple browser, comes on their computers as well. Just curious, what major browsers are there aside from Chrome and Firefox? I didn't think people used Internet Explorer much anymore, and I can't think of any others.


----------



## roxy culver

As far as I know internet explorer (my work still uses it and I have it on my computer in case firefox dies), firefox, google chrome, and safari. To be honest, I'm not surprised there's an issue with the apple browser lol. But all joking aside, I let Yung know that two out of the four most used browsers have issues. And I mentioned the bad coding so we'll see what he comes up with.


----------



## moonchild

Glad it's getting worked on!


----------



## tielfan

> what major browsers are there aside from Chrome and Firefox?


Opera's pretty major. I used to primarily use that one, then they did something I didn't like (don't remember what) so I switched to Firefox. I haven't had the broken image problem at all on Firefox and haven't checked Opera to see if it's a problem there.


----------



## Amz

Yaaaaayyyy they're fixed ! Thanks to the mods and admins for working on this. We all appreciate it.


----------



## roxy culver

You're welcome! What it boiled down to was that Yung didn't even know we weren't able to use those fields. His tech support guys explained to him that they were showing up that way because all of the forums have the same skin but the broken images meant that there was a file missing (so TB has it but we don't.) When I mentioned that we don't even use that, he hadn't realized that it wasn't being used. Glad its fixed!!!


----------

